# Auckland University Area



## Captain Bob (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello, need some advice. My partner is hoping to attend Auckland Uni starting in July. We are a same sex couple with 5 year old twins and Granny. We’ll be looking for a house and school. Appreciate advice about areas around Epsom campus, with a view to being in zone for a great school. I guess our two will be entering NZ year 1. Also be nice to be near shops for Granny, who will be missing British brand’s 😉 Any advice, suggestions very gratefully received to help me narrow down my research. Thank you.


----------

